# Adventures with Your dog



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Those alligators are scary but it looks like everyone, including the dogs were having a good time.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I was scared of the alligator but my husband was on the crew team when he was in school so he sees this all the time during summer practice. I was a bit scared because one of the gators in the photos was 5-6 ft long. If you don't bother them, they won't bother you. They look like floating logs and are quite undetectable if you aren't looking. There were some brave souls swimming in the river with their dogs and kids. I am going to wait until gator mating season is over in June to kayak alone. 
I have a poodle question. Lucky is really fast at the dog park. It is his happy place. When he gets to the dog park, he is super happy and runs around like a maniac. He is always the fastest dog in the park. Are all poodles really really fast? They seem much faster than other breeds. My other dogs can't keep up with him.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have no idea where poodles fit in terms of speed........... but they have nice long legs which helps. 

I have noticed in all my obedience classes that when doing a long distance recall exercise - poodles always race quickly to their handlers. Most dogs run in but not as quickly then there are some that amble so slowly that you wonder if they will ever reach their handler. I'm not sure how much of this is related to physiology and how much is psychology.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I believe I read 32 MPH Your kayak adventure looked like such fun, except for the alligators. Brrrrrrrr! My friend used to have a lake house in Winter Haven and their Spoo used to love leaping from the dock into the water. Gators were always a worry.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> Are all poodles really really fast? .


With one exception (a border collie mix), Maizie has always been the fastest dog at the dog park, out of hundreds of dogs. Frosty has a huge stride, but he is not as fast. He sure tries to be, though, bless his heart.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

What a fun adventure! The alligators would definitely have worried me - I can't believe people were swimming!! People regularly get taken by crocs in northern Australia. 

Rory is also super fast - he keeps up with his border collie friends!

Here are some photos of our weekend adventures - not nearly as adventurous as yours but we had a lovely walk!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What great adventures your dogs have! Unfortunately, Molly's adventures are limited to our neighborhood park and occasional scooter trips down the street to Mission Bay where she has to be on leash! Nothing exciting like kayak ride and alligators LOL!!! Lucky certainly is lucky to have such active and adventurous owners!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Wow, that looks great! We haven't had a good adventure for a while. I'm thinking of taking Archie for a hike or a beach trip this weekend, though...we'll see! He loves a good outing.

Archie's almost always the fastest on the Small Dog side of the dog park, by a good margin. Back when we had an all-sizes neighborhood park, he usually sought out the herding dogs because they could give him the best chase. His real advantage isn't his straight-sprint speed - it's his spins and turns. He can dart around in a circle and cut sideways lightning quick, which makes him a great lure for collies and cow dogs. Early on, Cleo learned to get him going, then hide and ambush, since she doesn't turn well and therefore usually can't catch him in a straight chase.


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

I would love to kayak with the dog/s.... but i'm 99.9% sure Dublin would tip us over.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Muggles said:


> What a fun adventure! The alligators would definitely have worried me - I can't believe people were swimming!! People regularly get taken by crocs in northern Australia.


We had a toddler taken by a gator at Disney World Resort last year. I don't think they were able to find the child. So it is worrisome to swim in these lakes. Muggles, your photo are beautiful btw. I would love to visit Australia! My friend studied abroad in Sydney and she said it was the most beautiful place in the world. 

I would also like to visit Kenya and do a Safari tour but no one wants to go with me. I hear there is this place you can stay at called Giraffe Manor. 









zooeysmom said:


> With one exception (a border collie mix), Maizie has always been the fastest dog at the dog park, out of hundreds of dogs. Frosty has a huge stride, but he is not as fast. He sure tries to be, though, bless his heart.


I wonder why some poodles are faster than others. I did see Frosty is very masculine. Lucky has more of a Maizie body and people think he is a girl all the time. Do you think it has more to do with their build? He has long legs and a narrow torso. I think Kit, who is 8 months younger, is wider than Lucky now. Now that I've seen other people's response, I do think Lucky is fast because he does prance around like Tigger (Winnie-the-Pooh). I found this song and it made me smile and the lyric reminded me of Lucky:


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Great pics snow, but there's no way I'd want to be around alligators and can't imagine why anyone would swim with them! I think poodles are extremely fast, mine are, and I've seen videos of Lucky at the park, he's definitely fast. Nice pics muggles, I'd love to visit Australia to snow... We are heading to the lake tomorrow, so maybe have have some new pics to post in a day or two.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

This weekend is biking time! This is Lucky's first bike ride in the wagon and......he hated it. My Pomeranian Happy absolutely loves biking in the basket. Here is our video from today! We are very happy to miss the crazy downpour.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Omg that was great, love it!!!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Fallon on our sailboat when she was younger. Somewhere I have pics of both girls on the boat, will have to try and find them.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Eclipse said:


> Fallon on our sailboat when she was younger. Somewhere I have pics of both girls on the boat, will have to try and find them.




I love being on the waters. I had wanted to take my family's pontoon boat out but we are on a chain of lakes with canals that connect them. There has been a drought so the water levels in the canals are really low. Weather.com forecast 2 weeks of daily rain with 60+ % chance so maybe I'll go boating next weekend. [emoji4]my GoPro dog harness arrives next week. So excited!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> I was scared of the alligator but my husband was on the crew team when he was in school so he sees this all the time during summer practice. I was a bit scared because one of the gators in the photos was 5-6 ft long. If you don't bother them, they won't bother you. They look like floating logs and are quite undetectable if you aren't looking. There were some brave souls swimming in the river with their dogs and kids. I am going to wait until gator mating season is over in June to kayak alone.
> I have a poodle question. Lucky is really fast at the dog park. It is his happy place. When he gets to the dog park, he is super happy and runs around like a maniac. He is always the fastest dog in the park. Are all poodles really really fast? They seem much faster than other breeds. My other dogs can't keep up with him.


Poppy is the fastest dog in the dog park, by a far margin. There has only been one dog in the last year to beat her for speed and that was a Spanish Greyhound. She was just a tiny bit taller than Poppy and barely beat her for speed. Most dog park people are astonished at her speed and agility. I suspect Lucky has those same genes. 

The gators would scare the crap out of me!

VQ


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

Those alligators freak me out!! I could never in a million years kayak in there. Good for you though! You are very brave. Our adventures are much tamer in comparison; we take our poodles hiking in the woods and often see deer or bear. We also take them swimming in the summer, mostly in nearby rivers. But that's about as scary as it gets! I kayak in the ocean from time to time off Vancouver Island and have seen various sea life, but thank the lord alligators don't live there


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

We went out on the chain of lakes today! We had fun going through the canals [emoji16]














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Love your pics, and that looks like so much fun. Oh wow Snow, those canals don't look very wide, Lucky must be the lookout!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Caddy said:


> Love your pics, and that looks like so much fun. Oh wow Snow, those canals don't look very wide, Lucky must be the lookout!




Haha there are three canals. The photo of this canal is the narrowest and longest and sometimes it is like a bumper ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lucky was not with me but I ran into this little guy while grocery shopping just now [emoji4]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

